# Cataclysm Delay



## geekmacdaddy (Mar 18, 2019)

If you're ever at the "Chicken Box" in Nantucket, the house soundman there is named Joel.....


----------



## sertanksalot (Mar 18, 2019)

One of a kind!  Very clean and neat build as always.  I don't think anyone else has anything that is exactly like that.


----------



## JetFixxxer (Mar 19, 2019)

geekmacdaddy said:


> If you're ever at the "Chicken Box" in Nantucket, the house soundman there is named Joel.....View attachment 211View attachment 212


I will make sure I bust Joel's stones when I'm in Nantucket.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Mar 19, 2019)

JetFixxxer said:


> I will make sure I bust Joel's stones when I'm in Nantucket.


awesome


----------

